# Hector enjoying the snow!



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow he looks like he is having a great time
looks cold though lol


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that was funny watching him snap at the snowflakes, good fun for him though


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

a really happy dog!

Federico


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Haha, looks like he thinks he part bunny the way he's bouncing around


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lovely to see Hector having such fun in the snow and funny seeing him Bunny hop of into the distance


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a handsome boy....looked like he was enjoying the snow. I also liked his little bunny hop!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Very cute! How old is he now?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Lovely video of Hector...still waiting for snow in Boston


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Very cute! How old is he now?


Hector was 6 months old last week. He'll be 7 months on Christmas day


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

jweisman54 said:


> Lovely video of Hector...still waiting for snow in Boston


Hubby spent all last week in Boston and was surprised how cold and snowy it is here compared to where you are.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

He's adorable! I'm afraid here in Phoenix we won't be getting any photos like that one!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - looks like Hector enjoyed himself


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is like a kangaroo! Love him trying to eat the snowflakes.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats no a golden retriever it a Roo. gosh he can bounce high...


----------

